# How to quickly and efficiently remove soupy puck before next shot?



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi,

I've just purchased my new Gaggia classic RI9403/18. Yes, I know - the old ones are better, because they have 3-way solenoid valves, etc.

Anyway, as long as I can get 50-70ml double shot in 25-30 seconds and I like the smell and taste of the contents of my cup I do not care whether the puck is dry or not (but indeed it is annoying).

I've ordered already 16g standard double basket (to get rid of pressurized one) and a proper tamper but I do not expect it will improve the appearance of pucks in the future.

My current problem is mentioned in the title of this post:

How to remove the soupy puck and clean the portafilter in quick and efficient manner before moving to another shot? (I would like to keep the portafilter warm)


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

with hot water from a kettle?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Just rinse it (as greymda has eluded to, use hot water), and maybe get a little brush to wipe of some of the grinds.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I get residual grounds out of the PF by running under the tap and giving it a good fiddle with my finger.


----------



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I wasn't thinking about draining the grounds with water. I would rather compost coffee mud. Nevertheless it looks like there is no other way in this case. Thanks anyway









It sounds like a challenge to compost the soupy puck quickly, painlessly and not curse along the way


----------



## nirgal (Oct 24, 2016)

Regular 16 g basket makes the job easy. There are no more problem with getting rid of pucks with one quick move. There is some water after detaching the PF from the main unit but after few seconds nice and dry enough coffee cake is ready.

In the end I do not miss the 3-way solenoid valve. I am happy that I can get 50-70 ml cup of espresso in 25-30 seconds on regular basis by using commonly available basket.


----------

